# New "fc afc" golden girl!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

This is HUGE news!

FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace, owned and handled by Fred Warf and Tammy Zahornacky, earned those amazing letters by winning the OPEN at the Southern California Retriever Club trial last weekend. 

As you may recall, this is only the second golden girl to earn both the FC and AFC titles in 24 years! That is a testament to just how difficult of an achievement Lacy has accomplished.

Congratulations to "Lacy," Tammy and Fred for a job well done!

FTGoldens


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, what wonderful accomplishment! Congratulations to a very special girl and her team!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG! That is amazing. What a huge accomplishment. Sure the GRCA News will do a story. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Lacey, Fred and Tammy. FC-AFC for female Goldens is truly rare. I sure am happy to hear that the Golden Girls can make it!!!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Very exciting. I love to see the Goldens do well. Well done for the whole team.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Another dog that we will have to watch her puppies. Here's her k9data link: Pedigree: FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace

I hope that since she's only 7 yrs old, she has several more years of running field trials.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Another dog that we will have to watch her puppies. Here's her k9data link: Pedigree: FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace
> 
> I hope that since she's only 7 yrs old, she has several more years of running field trials.


There's a lot of horsepower in that pedigree, especially with Wraith's Duncan showing up on both sides in the third generation.

(And did you notice that piece of water in the background of her photo ... WOW!)

FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm.....

A breeding planned for the future?...near future?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's huge! congratulations to all involved.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So happy to see a Golden girl accomplishing this. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. K9data doesn't show any offspring . . . wondering if breeding is still a possibility at 7.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> So happy to see a Golden girl accomplishing this. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. K9data doesn't show any offspring . . . wondering if breeding is still a possibility at 7.


Breeding at 7 (or later) is certainly a possibility. 

Whether to breed a field trial girl is an incredibly difficult decision to make, either way. Most field trialers are competitors, not breeders. To decide to take a girl out of training and trialing for the breeding, for the delivery, and for the recovery is a terribly difficult decision. And on top of that, there's the time necessary to get her back into proper physical and mental condition to again become competitive. To get them back to the top of their game, it will take months, several months. 

Yet, on the other hand, there will be the desire to put those genes into the Golden Retriever gene pool. Obviously, the talent for a girl to become an FC AFC doesn't come along often (as in two times in 24 years ...). If you look on k9data and search for girls with the joint titles, you will find that it is truly a rarity, so to not use those genes for the future of the breed compounds the difficulty of the decision.

And then there's the timing of the estrus and the breeding and the birthing, and how those relate to the field trial schedule, and qualifying for the National Amateur and National Open, and possibly running the National Amateur or the National Open, etc.

That said, I'm extremely happy for them all!

FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, not comparable to field trials but I have had to scratch Buffy from at least six events---hunt tests, WC/X, and obedience events---due to coming into season.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, I hadn't heard. So exciting  I love it


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful, Go Golden Girl!

I saw that her full sister was bred to Flash in 2012.


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

*FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace*

Thank you for acknowledging "Lacy" and her recent accomplishment. We are very proud of her. Here is a picture of her with her winning ribbon that completed both her titles. It was my privilege to stand by her side.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Tammy Z said:


> Thank you for acknowledging "Lacy" and her recent accomplishment. We are very proud of her. Here is a picture of her with her winning ribbon that completed both her titles. It was my privilege to stand by her side.


Tammy,
Thanks to you and Fred for the hard work, countless hours in the field, innumerable hours driving to and from trials and training, and making the hard decisions involved in reaching the pinnacle of dog accomplishments. It's a dedication to your dog and the breed that is not understood by many.
Congratulations again!
You've got a very special girl!!!

FTGoldens


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl, you must be very proud of her.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> Tammy,
> Thanks to you and Fred for the hard work, countless hours in the field, innumerable hours driving to and from trials and training, and making the hard decisions involved in reaching the pinnacle of dog accomplishments. It's a dedication to your dog and the breed that is not understood by many.
> Congratulations again!
> You've got a very special girl!!!
> ...


Special girl indeed and also gorgeous. So so hard with the girls, the heats, the false pregnancies....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, congratulatuons in your team effort. She is gorgeous and obviously an amazing dog. More photos please!


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey there Golden Lovers,

Check out page 59 in the Nov/Dec Golden Retriever News magazine. A great Ad placed by Lacy's friends on her accomplishment. We were very surprised when we opened up the magazine.

Watch for the Jan/Feb issue for an article and more pictures on the "Newest" FC AFC Golden Female. "Thank Heaven for Little Girls".

Merry Christmas!

Tammy


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad you like the ad


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

Anney,

It was wonderful! The ad is beautiful and the surprise of it all was even more wonderful! 

Thank you so very much!

Tammy


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been very busy and haven't had a chance to read the mag yet.
I will try to get a look today.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations Tammy and Lacy!!! It's a simply amazing accomplishment! I just got my GRNews and the ad is absolutely gorgeous, what a great surprise. Anney does such nice work! I am looking forward to reading the article in the next issue!

Jessica and Mira


----------

